# Anyone From Devonport, Tasmania?



## SeaShipDev (May 17, 2008)

Anyone From Devonport, Tasmania? just curios

Cheers

Cody Williams
Devonport


----------



## kevin morgan (Mar 22, 2008)

No , but have friends in reg contact from.


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

No, but visited many times on "Brisbane Trader", "Goliath" and maybe one or two others. Today's prize winning Boags Beer was known as "Bogus" beer in those days - what Philistines we were! Great place.

John T.


----------



## Rowie (Mar 31, 2008)

Best I can do is Hobart - my home port now! Ex Bluey boy from 60's. Enjoy the site.
Cheers.
John.


----------

